# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Lopta

## petarpan

Nisam znala kam s ovim pitanjem, pa evo... Pomozite meni neukoj seljanki-kaj je zapravo ta lopta na kojoj se čeka porod?
Jel to isto što i pilates lopta i postoji li posebna tehnika hopsanja na njoj u predrađaoni ili samo hopšeš?

(ne moram ni pisat kak se nakon ovakvog pitanja osjećam blesavo...)
Hvala!

----------


## lucky day

da, to je ona za pilates...
pomaze kodotvaranja...
na tecaju za trudnice nam je zena pokazala kak je to najbolje raditi ali nemam pojma kak da ti to opisem... nesto kao...uf... lagani trbusni ples  :Grin:  
a sad...kad si u trudovima dal radis tako ili ne-to je pitanje... zato jer ju nisam koristila...

----------


## aries24

meni su rekli nek hopsam kako mi najviše paše
skužiš brzo koji pokreti ti više pomažu

----------


## Amalthea

Meni je lopta bila suuuuperrrr... trudovi mnogo manje bolni... hopši ako ikako bude moguće!

----------


## Vrijeska

hopsanje i kukovima naprijed-nazad

uostalom kako cure kažu, sama ćeš u tom trenutku shvatiti kako ti je najbolje

----------


## branka1

Vrijeska, hoću li si stvarno sama morati nositi loptu na SD?

----------


## ra

nama je lopta došla kao dobra zabava. mm i ja umirali smo od smijeha dok sam hopsala. dakle, relaksacija! još je on dobio nekakvu malu lopticu pa me masirao po leđima.

----------


## lucky day

> Vrijeska, hoću li si stvarno sama morati nositi loptu na SD?


ja sam ju prije godinu dana vidjela na SD (zuta)...
a neke cure (mislim da luna rocco) spominju da su ju nedavno koristile tamo...

----------


## Vrijeska

> Vrijeska, hoću li si stvarno sama morati nositi loptu na SD?


ja sam ponijela i koristila svoju

tjedan prije poroda je hafner rekao da ju nemaju

kada sam došla u rađaonu rekla sam sestrama da mi je lopta u autu, nisu spominjale da oni imaju i nisu mi rekli da ne moram ići po svoju (otišla sam) niti sam njihovu tamo vidjela ...  istina, nisam izričito tražila jer sam imala svoju, možda im je ipak negdje tamo u nekoj od soba ...

----------


## Luna Rocco

24. i 25. 3 ove godine bila je tamo jer smo i mara i ja odradile trudove na njoj, ja 24., ona 25.
Možda se probušila u ova 2 mjeseca, ta im je bila jedina.

----------


## petarpan

Znači najbolje da ju kupim?! I to onu najveću, je li?!
Jerbo u fitnessu gdje sam ja išla na pilates je bilo 3 dimenzije pilates lopti, a voditeljica mi nije znala reći kako je koriste trudnice..

----------


## pikulica

Ja sam po preporuci kupila onu srednju(65cm), kažu da treba uzeti prema visini , tako da je možeš kontrolirati (ja sam 173cm ). Najbolje je probati u ljekarni tako da su ti stopala ravno na tlu, a koljeno negdje oko 90 stupnjeva. 

Mene samo zanima što je sa pucanjem vodenjaka, jel se onda isto može hopsati, nije li onda sklisko ili imate kompresu, mrdali se, ima li neko takvo iskustvo?Thnx :Smile: )

----------


## Amalthea

Ja nisam sjedila direktno na površini lopte, nego na nekoj zelenoj krpi. Onoj tipično bolničkoj.
Kako je otjecala krv i plodna voda, tako su mi mijenjali tu krpu (davali čistu).

----------


## Zlato...

mislim da je lunna rocco zadnja koja je hopsala prije nekoliko tjedana, pa bi bilo najbolje od nje cuti informacije iz prve ruke. Znaci nema problema da se ponese svoja lopta?? Mrak, a sto je s vjezbama opustanja koje su nas ucili na tecaju?? Malo se je teze opustati na lopti dok moras odrzavati ravnotezu. Hopsas kroz trud, a onda u razmacima odmaras? Kamo s rukama? he,he znam da su glupa pitanja, ali na tecaju nam nista nisu govorili o tome, a zbilja mislim da mnoge to zanima.

----------


## Fae

Jel netko zna jel u Vinogradskoj ima lopta? Ak ne jel mogu ja kupit pa donijet svoju? Koliko uopće koštaju te lopte?

----------


## ivarica

ja sam je kupila za 130 kuna.
plus pumpu za 25 jer je plucima nikako nisam uspjela dovoljno napuhati.
lopta je TOGU

----------


## ivarica

nije ipak 130, nego 158  :/

----------


## Fae

Uh što ste brze!!
Ja mislim da sam vidjela te lopte i u Kauflandu za kupiti za nekih 50-tak kn...jel bi to valjalo? S obzirom da inače ne vježbam, a loptu bi vjerojatno koristila samo za porod, mislim si nekak da bi bilo bolje kupiti tu Kauflandovu, pa za ostatak nešto još malome uzeti...

----------


## ivarica

imas negdje post koji je pisala brane o lopti bez ABS-a, na njoj je sjedala s bebom od par mjeseci i u jednoj sekundi su zavrsili na podu.

----------


## ivarica

> S obzirom da inače ne vježbam, a loptu bi vjerojatno koristila samo za porod


zasto samo za porod ili vjezbanje? ja taman tipkam na njoj, uz virginiu rodrigues

----------


## ivarica

_brane:
evo ovako... 
ja imala loptu do prije par dana...bila odusevljena s njom.... 
predvecer sam sjela na nju uspavati luku i u sukundu i pol sam se nasla na podu skupa s likom....to je taaaaaaaako puklo da je moje dijete dobrih 5 min vristalo.... 
lopta je pukla na tri dijela.... 
bila je velika 75cm promjera zuta ENERGETICS       tako sam bijens da vam to ne mogu opisati.... 
poslala sam im mail protesta i pitala za reklamaciju al naravno evo jos nema odgovora.... 
u utorak idem napraviti reklamaciju....nemam racun,nemam nista al jedina trgovina koja ima te lopte je Mercator Intersport Split           
prvi ljepsi dan i ja idem u potragu za novom loptom jer sam se na njoj preporodila...fenomenalna je..... 
inace ja imam 75kg s lukom 82 kg a na lopti pise 400kg najmanje _

----------


## aries24

nedavno sam ih vidila u konzumu za nekih 30-ak kn

----------


## Pooh

Cure, jel zna koja gdje ih trenutno ima za kupiti u ruzicastoj i zutoj/narancastoj boji? 
Mama i njena sestricna su krenula na pilates, pa im trebaju lopte koje im pasu u stan...  :Rolling Eyes: , a moja je siva.

----------


## mihic

BOk!

Pazite kad kupujete i što kupujete, jer postoji više različitih lopti.
Postoje one za pilates (u različitim veličinama) i one za sjedenje.

Lopte za pilates su mekše, a ove za sjedenje tvrđe. 

Mi u uredu svi imamo lopte za sjedenje, jedan kolega ima problema sa kralježnicom, dr mu ih je preporučio i sad ih svi koristimo.
Kolegica je svoju loptu nosila na porod i nosila je upravo tu za sjedenje, jer je ova za pilates koliko god napumpana mekana.

Bušenju lopti bili smo više puta prisutni, kad se određeni dio te gume izliže ona jednostavno pukne, ili ako se na podu nalazi nešto oštro.

----------


## LIMA

Samo bih htjela nadodati da kako sa svime, treba biti oprezan i s loptom u trudnoći. Ja je imam još od prošle trudnoće, vježbala sam na njoj na tečaju i skroz do poroda, sve je bilo ok. Sada sam opet htjela i rekla sam to doktorici, na što mi je ona rekla da je nalaz ok, skroz sam zatvorena, da vježbam 2 tjedna i onda dođem na pregled. Na sljedećem pregledu nalaz - počela sam se otvarati, a ona pretpostavlja da je to od lopte (i ja isto, jer je to jedina aktivnost kojom sam se bavila). Tada mi je rekla da 3 tjedna ne vježbam (do ulaska u 9. mjesec), a onda da opet nastavim s vježbama. 
Poanta svega je da se možda ipak treba posavjetovati s liječnikom prije nego se počne s bilo kakvim vježbama na svoju ruku.

----------


## †vanesax

A kako vam izgledaju te vežbe? Jel samo hopsanje ili još nešto?
Imam loptu već godinu dana i sad je koristim samo za sedenje, jer mi jedino na njoj paše, a htela bih da potpomognem malo otvaranje

----------


## LIMA

Moje vježbe su relativno pasivne, ko za Crnogorce, svode se uglavnom na ljuljuškanje bokovima   :Grin:  
Ja to ovako: sjednem na loptu, poluraskoračan stav, stavim ruke na koljena i onda stražnjicom guram loptu naprijed - natrag, kad ju guram naprijed stisnem mišiće stražnjice i uvučem ju, a bokove van, a kad je guram nazad onda istežem mišiće listova. Dok vježbam uvlačim i izvijam leđa kao mačka, onda malo uključim i ruke i sjedeći "plivam" . 

Onda dižem ruke i izvijam se lijevo-desno, hm... kao balerina (ali ona iz Disneyevog crtića gdje su balerine nilski konji   :Laughing:  ). 

Nakon toga uhvatim se rukama za gležnjeve pomičem se guzom naprijed-nazad na lopti (tu osjetiš istezanje bedrenih mišića i zdjelice). 

U prošloj trudnoći sam znala vježbati i tako da gurajući loptu ispod sebe prelazim iz sjedećeg u ležeći stav i vraćam se tako nazad ali sada nisam više tako gibljiva    :Embarassed:  .

----------


## sorciere

uf lima, pazi kod spominjanja naroda i narodnosti   :Grin:  .

ja sam dobila po glavi stanovnika - da vrijeđam (iako sam nešto napisala u za mene pozitivnom kontekstu).

----------


## may

i mene zanima lopta i porod....
ne može naštetiti bebi kod trudova? ah, možda je glupo pitanje

----------


## amaranth

bebi sigurno neće štetiti. mislim da je samo važno da na loptu ne sjedneš prvi put kad te uhvate trudovi. da ne bi došlo do nezgodnih padova. jer to je jedino što bi moglo biti štetno. 
loptu preporučujem a iz iskustva mogu reći da je na njoj mnogo lakše prodisavati trudove nego npr. na krevetu

----------


## apricot

> i mene zanima lopta i porod....
> ne može naštetiti bebi kod trudova? ah, možda je glupo pitanje


bez brige, ne može naštetiti.
samo neka ti pokažu kako se pravilno treba ljuljati u trudovima, ovko nekako kako je LIMA napisala, iz zdjelice i sa pritiskanjem guze prema dolje.

a da šteti... misliš li da bi je imali u predrađaonicama gdje bi najradije izbacili takav "luksuz"; odmah bi se pozvali na štetnost   :Wink:

----------


## LIMA

Nekoliko korisnih savjeta za razdoblje trudova:



> Važno je da za vrijeme trudova kružite bokovima u krugovima ili u osmicama. To pomaže usmjeriti glavu čeda prema zdjelici. Ukoliko ste ikada pokušali utjerati nešto kroz maleni otvor, vjerojatno ste to rotirali amo-tamo gurajući ga dalje u otvor. Ovdje vrijedi isto načelo. Glava čeda često ne naliježe savršeno na otvor zdjelice. Kružeći bokovima, vi nježno potičete čedo da se spusti niže u zdjelicu, što izuzetno pogoduje tijeku poroda.





> Lopta za porod krasan je način da ostanete uspravne, a da pritom možete sjesti. Budući da je lopta napuhana, prilagođuje se vašem tijelu taman toliko da ne stvara pritisak na osjetljivu međicu tijekom trudova. U tom položaju moći ćete također kružiti bokovima. Ako je porod započeo na zadak, možete rabiti loptu za porod tako da dođete u polučučeći položaj što pomaže da se vaša zdjelica otvori kako bi se čedo moglo namjestiti u pravilan položaj.


Kelly J. Towsend: Duhovni pristup rađanju

----------


## Smajlić

JA SAM na takvoj lopti prosjedila cijelu trudnoću (osim na poslu, naravno). Ta lopta mi je dušu dala, nema križobolje, ničega, vrlo je ugodna.
 Ali vidi, na porodu sam probala i menr npr. uoće nije pasala.  ALi to je opet individualno.

----------


## Ginger

Dizem temu iz naftalina  :Smile: 
Konacno sam nabavila loptu
I kaj sad?
Je li je netko koristio ovako pred kraj trudnoce i na porodu? Kako?
Dajte neka iskustva i savjete

----------


## lulu-mama

Ja je isto počela tek nedavno koristiti. 
Našla sam na ujubitu filmiće o labour ball exercise
Imaš dosta toga. Uglavnom, sjedi se i vrti kukovima u jednu stranu pa drugu. Kao neki trbušni ples.  Ali polako. 
Pa naprijed-nazad. 

Sat tipkam s moba, pa ti ne mogu staviti dobar link od jedne kineziterapeutke.

Te vježbe pomažu u otvaranju, smanjuju bol, itd.

----------


## Ginger

A jel to pocenes kad ti pocnu trudovi ili pred kraj trudnoce?

----------


## lulu-mama

Možeš i pred kraj trudnoće, jer  ti pokreti pomažu da se beba spusti, a i malko otvara tebe.

----------


## Aerin

Cure imam loptu doma i do sada nisam sjedila na njoj. Inace sam vjezbala na njoj pa mi ravnoteza nije problem. Vec dugo se lopta i ja druzimo  :Wink:  

Danas sam 19+3 i zanima me da li smijem sjediti na njoj kratko ispred kompa. Znam da smijem skakati po njoj tek od 36tt

----------


## puntica

Mozes sjedit koliko god te volja.

----------


## Aerin

Hvala ti puntica  :Smile:

----------

